# Square trade warranty or not/ That is the question.



## Tight Knot (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I have the opportunity of taking a square trade warranty on my Canon 7D for $179 for 1 year, and $239 for 2 years. Does anyone have any input for me?

Thanks alot.

Bruce


----------



## KmH (Sep 3, 2012)

Sellers love those warranties because they are almost 100% profit.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 3, 2012)

KmH said:


> Sellers love those warranties because they are almost 100% profit.


I hear. Do you think it's worthwhile for me to get a warranty on my (new to me, but 2 year old) canon7D?


----------



## KmH (Sep 3, 2012)

No. But it's your peace of mind and your money.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 3, 2012)

KmH said:


> No.



Okay. Thanks a lot.


----------



## sdtag (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't usually buy the warranties but I did buy the squaretrade warranty for my new t4i. 
I also bought the accidental damage option. I dropped my wife's camera a few months ago and broke it. 
Like KmH said, my money and my peace of mind.


----------

